# Early morning flounder raid 10/04/07



## Midnight Rider (Sep 30, 2007)

Went to the honey hole this morning. Fished from 2:15 to 5 am with my fishing partner "spear chunker". We had a pretty good morning. We passed up a few 12 inchers. Gotta save some for seed. Excuse the date on the pictures. I had to charge the camera batteries. When you put them back in you have to re-set the date. I must have had my birthday on my mind because that is what I put for todays date. No funny business here. This was this morning. ><(((*> P.S this is a giging in shore slam.


----------



## fla_scout (Sep 28, 2007)

Good job! Looks like good eatin to me!


----------



## RiverGulfFshr (Oct 2, 2007)

Awesome job...that is dedication to flounder'n to be there at that time in the AM...Congrats


----------



## Flounder9.75 (Sep 28, 2007)

WTG MR. With wind like it's been you must have a few of those "Go to when the winds a blowin spots":bowdown:bowdown:bowdown


----------



## Midnight Rider (Sep 30, 2007)

Just fish on the east bank wherever your going for the next few nights. You should be able to find calm water.


----------



## JOHNJOHN205 (Oct 2, 2007)

nice mess of fish what was the largest one ?


----------



## Midnight Rider (Sep 30, 2007)

The sheepshead was the biggest by weight and length. Two of the flounder were 20 in. The sheephead makes the flounder look small bescause he was a pretty big one.


----------



## FlounderAssassin (Sep 28, 2007)

Thanks for the report! Nice pictures! :clap


----------



## Midnight Rider (Sep 30, 2007)

Hey Flounder Assassin!!! Meet me at the house in the morning @ 1:45 and we will go and tag team some flounder. Are you game?? Let me know.


----------



## FlounderAssassin (Sep 28, 2007)

> *Midnight Rider (10/4/2007)*Hey Flounder Assassin!!! Meet me at the house in the morning @ 1:45 and we will go and tag team some flounder. Are you game?? Let me know.


Ill be there!


----------



## Murphy's Law (Sep 27, 2007)

Nice mixed bag man !!! I'll go ahead and tell ya'll around Jim's is nothing but bad dirty water on a incoming tide. Guess all the I-10 work has got the mud stirred up.:hoppingmad


----------



## Death From Above (Sep 28, 2007)

Nice haul! 

Not really fair time traveling to the future to get them. Will the wind be blowing on the 11th?


----------



## Midnight Rider (Sep 30, 2007)

UUUUUUUUUUMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM the weather will be fair to midland on the 11th I predict if you go you will not be sorry.


----------



## FlounderAssassin (Sep 28, 2007)

I sure wish i could predect the future like that!!! must be one hell of a gift!!!


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

> We passed up a few 12 inchers.




Good for you.  I let 12in & 13in go. At 14in I start sticking them and I suggest everyone else do the same. There is just not enough meat on the 12in & 13in ones to kill them. "Let'em grow up."


----------



## wareagle22 (Oct 3, 2007)

Nice catch!! I take it they were some where between the Gulf and Atlanta???:bowdown


----------



## Midnight Rider (Sep 30, 2007)

Thats Right!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## FlounderAssassin (Sep 28, 2007)

Wish we had some pictures to post from this morning, but i dont think anyone would want to see pictures of muddy water...


----------



## Flipstick (Oct 9, 2007)

Good job fellas. Nice mess of fish.


----------



## Midnight Rider (Sep 30, 2007)

The flounder gigging section has been kinda slow for the last few days so I thought i would bump this back to the top so we could have a fresh picture to look at.:bump


----------



## Snagged Line (Sep 30, 2007)

Because of your comment about the date on the photos being wrong I kinda thought these were fresh photos..............................Still great pics,


----------



## CCC (Sep 3, 2008)

I am now a DIE "HARD" (pun intended) Auburn Fan !


----------

